# The 2015 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast Your Vote!



## the_guy_with_no_name

**The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List 2015*

Happy 2015 Flashaholics* :wave:
This is Guy (aka: Tgwnn or the_guy_with_no_name) and I'm looking forward to maintaining this years "Must-Have" list. 

A big thanks to everyone who participated in last years thread and looking forward to your votes for the 2015 list. Click to View The 2014 Results.

Please *be sure to read* the *"How To Vote"* section below (to ensure your vote is actually counted).


*The Flashaholic’s “Must-Have” List is an annual list updated each year.*

To stay on the list year after year, light makers will need to remain relevant, innovative and on the cutting edge of ever-expanding lighting technology. This does NOT mean that there is a restriction on what year a light was made to be eligible for a vote. You may have a 20 year old light that is no longer made, but you feel like it is a true "must-have" for you. It can go on the list. The point is, no light will remain indefinitely on the list as it will be started fresh each year. It will be difficult for lights to remain relevant and compete year after year with no updates.


So here we go – this is the 2015 Flashaholic’s “Must-Have” List. At the end of 2015 we’ll crown the top 10 lights of the year, and start a brand new must-have list in 2016 with a goal of keeping track of the annual top 10 winners each year so we can see who stays on top over time.


*How To Vote*

*The “must-have” list voting rules*



*It has to be a "must-have" for you*. Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straits)
*It must be a specific light* - this is a specific "must-have" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights
*Please limit your total votes to no more than five (5) lights*. This does not mean you should automatically list five of your lights, but this is the limit. This is not intended to be a list of all the lights you own. If you have more than one light you feel is a true "must-have" light, feel free to list more than one. However, we want to avoid individuals indiscriminately listing all their lights.
*Please use the correct voting format*. Details below.


*Additional Guidelines*



You cannot cast a vote for a light you do not have - you are casting a vote of confidence based on your experience with a light.
You can change your mind at anytime by editing your original post or adding a new post but please limit your votes to 5 flashlights. Only your 5 most recent choices will be counted.
Feel welcome to mention why you like a particular light but please keep those comments either above or below the numbered list, not on the same line.
Only the total number of votes for each flashlight are counted so whether you list a light as #1# or #5# has no impact on the final outcome.

*How To Vote (the correct format)*

The votes in this thread are counted using an automated script which is why using the correct format is required (so the script can find your votes). This may take an extra few seconds for you but literally saves hours for me, every time I need to calculate totals to post an update (which I'll do throughout the course of the year) so I very much appreciate your efforts to follow it.







Here's the list format with O's in place of the flashlight info

*#1#* OOOO *:* OOOO
*#2#* OOOO *:* OOOO
*#3#* OOOO *:* OOOO *: *OOOO
*#4#* OOOO *:* OOOO *: *OOOO 
*#5#* OOOO *:* OOOO *: *OOOO

Feel free to add comments below the list.

The third column is optional, and less than 5 choices is fine too so your list could look like this

*#1#* OOOO *:* OOOO
*#2#* OOOO *:* OOOO

or just this

*#1#* OOOO *:* OOOO


*The format broken down in detail*

#Your Vote Number#* : *Brand/Maker name: Specific Model: Sub Model Info
The *red* parts above are required.

*#1#* OOOO : OOOO : OOOO = *Your Vote Number* (#1# or #2# or #3# etc..) Please use 2 sharp signs

#1# *OOOO* : OOOO : OOOO = *Brand/Maker name* (eg. SureFire)

#1# OOOO : *OOOO* : OOOO = *Specific Model* (eg. EB2)

#1# OOOO : OOOO : *OOOO* = *Sub Model Info* (eg. Ti version) the last part is optional

Finally, *please use the colons* *:* to separate the information.

In case you are still confused about the format, check out the 2014 Must Have List to see some examples and the results of the votes (results are in Post #1).

As always, suggestions on improvements etc are always very welcome.

Tgwnn


----------



## jonwkng

Thanks for keeping this running, Guy!

Here's my vote for 2015:-

#1# MBI : HF-R : Ti UTT 3-Mode
#2# OMG Lumens : Deft-X
#3# Cool Fall : SPY Tri-V2 : SWGG
#4# Lux-RC : FL33
#5# HDS Systems : Rotary


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name

jonwkng said:


> Thanks for keeping this running, Guy!



Thanks jonwkng 

My pleasure of course and congrats on being the first vote!!

Tgwnn


----------



## osef

I thoroughly enjoyed reading the lists from previous years, so I feel obliged to contribute my own list of favorites as a new CPF member. My thanks to TGwnn for his work on these lists.

#1# Surefire : 6P : Malkoff M361N drop-in/Clicky tail
#2# Surefire : Z2 : Eagletac Nichia 219 triple 2-mode drop-in/Clicky tail
#3# Malkoff : Hound Dog : 18650
#4# Malkoff : Wild Cat : MD4
#5# Zebralight : SC600w II L2


Notes:

I use the Surefire lights in modified form, but the others are stock. The numerical order in my list is not very meaningful.

I could have picked many other lights that I routinely use (including some AA and AAA lights), but these five were my “must-haves.” All five are beautifully made tools that serve a purpose, and are a pleasure to own.

Rationale:

Surefire 6P: Many Lego possibilities make this model invaluable. It’s a pleasure to hold and use, especially if modified to one’s tastes.

Surefire Z2: All the Lego options, plus the great combat grip. I have other Z-series lights, including the AZ2 and the Z2-S (which have very different qualities), and the Z2 serves as a stand-in for this class of lights. I routinely use one of these on a neck lanyard during evening walks. I’ll hold a lower-lumen flashlight (like the 6P or a G2) to light the way through the woods, then use the Z-series light to illuminate any odd noises or darker parts of the forest.

Malkoff Hound Dog (18650): A beautiful thrower. It can easily replace a Z-series light on an evening walk, especially if I’m going deeper into the woods. It’s a little heavier and bulkier than the Surefire Z lights, which makes it a little less neck friendly. But it makes up for it with its power. Nice high-low option.

Malkoff Wild Cat: An amazing amount of flood from such a small device. Easily lights up my entire backyard if I want to investigate a noise (typically a cat or a deer). Lights up the interior of my garage too, if I'm looking for something late at night and I don't want to trip over all the kids toys and bicycles and everything else that's piled in there. Also has a high-low option with a twist of the head. 

Zebralight SC600w II L2: A unique light with a wonderful interface. Mostly used inside the home (but can also serve as a carry light for late-night walks). I use the tail-stand "feature" for middle of the night diaper changes of my son.


----------



## cland72

#1# Surefire : 6P
#2# Surefire : L1
#3# FourSevens : Mini : 123


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name

osef said:


> My thanks to TGwnn for his work on these lists.



Hi osef,

My pleasure and thanks so much for voting.

Tgwnn


----------



## thedoc007

Since we can update at any time, I'll go ahead and throw my picks out there too.

#1# Nitecore : TM26 : XM-L2
#2# MBI : HF : Stainless Steel
#3# Supbeam : K40 : Vn 
#4# Zebralight : SC600 : Mk II L2
#5# Olight : S30 : Titanium

1. The OLED. Simple as that. Once you use it for a while, you hate going back to other lights. Voltage, temp, runtime, and more all visible at a glance. Also a great hiking light. Very wide spill, and enough throw for almost all "normal" tasks. Great regulation and runtime.
2. TINY. Hard to believe how small it is, pictures don't do it justice. Can always have it with me, no matter what I am wearing or what else I am carrying. Tough as nails.
3. Best thrower I have, brighter and easily more than twice the throw of a stock light. Outstanding value as well - this is Vinh's most popular light of all time for a reason.
4. My go-to EDC. Great interface, efficient, incredible range of brightness levels, and true thermal regulation, not a timer. Also has a built-in battery gauge. I carry this more often than any other light.
5. The titanium S30 just edged out my former pick for the last spot, the Nitecore SRT7. Less versatile, but it looks and feels awesome, love the magnet for hands-free use, and has a very nice beam. My first 18650-based titanium light, and it is a winner. Edit: liking it more and more. Direct access to high, moonlight, or last used mode. MUCH better interface than I thought at first. Right up there with my best lights.


----------



## seb13

Today :

#1# HDS Systems : Clicky
#2# Armytek : Prime A1 : Pro warm
#3# Thrunite : TN36 : Neutral
#4# Armytek : Wizard : Pro warm
#5#


----------



## Phlogiston

My choices: 

#1# Sunwayman : V20A 
#2# Fenix : LD02 
#3# Fenix : E05 
#4# Fenix : TK41

*1.* The *V20A*'s magnetic control ring provides continuously variable output from under a lumen up to about 160 lumens off 2xAA Eneloop NiMH. I can fall back to 1.5V primary cells if I have to, I can use AAA cells with adaptors, and it'll even run off a single cell if I use a short-circuit spacer. It also fits on a Fenix deluxe headband. All told, the V20A covers 90% of my flashlight use. 

*2.* The *LD02* is my belt EDC. Small, unobtrusive, three modes and runs on 1xAAA Eneloop NiMH, with the option of 1.5V primary cells if need be. I have an LD01 pocket clip rammed onto mine for bezel-up carry, which means it can double as an impromptu headlamp on the bill of my baseball cap. This is the light that gets me to wherever my nearest V20A is. 

*3.* The *E05* is on my keychain as a backup to the LD02. It's currently the old single-mode version, but I plan to get the 2014 3-mode version. Like the LD02, it's small, unobtrusive and runs on 1xAAA Eneloop NiMH, with the option of 1.5V primary cells if need be. This one also has an LD01 pocket clip on it for bezel-up carry and impromptu headlamp use. 

*4.* The *TK41* is my go-to light for throw. I use Eneloops, so I'm not worried about battery use, and I consider the extra bulk to be a good tradeoff for AA cell standardisation. I've never used primary cells in this light, but they're an option if I ever have to. Conveniently, the TK41 can ride in a Maglite belt loop. 

I don't use throwy lights much these days, but I used to walk several hundred metres to and from work through unlit fields. I find it much easier to pick my route when my light has the throw to let me decide a long way in advance.


----------



## Zeyeman

So far:

#1# Fenix : HL10
#2# Fenix : E99 : Ti
#3# Zebralight : H52W
#4# FourSevens : Mini CR2

These are the lights that get the most daily use (not all in the same day, don't be crazy... OK, I confess: sometimes in the same day! ).

1. I got this on a whim (and on sale) to see how practical a AAA headlamp is, in spite of the reduced runtime relative to AA cells -- and it's grown on me. This light is surprisingly lightweight, especially since I replaced the bracket and strap with a bungee, cordlock, and finger sleeve combination. (As with most headlamps modded this way, I can use it mainly as neck carry, but can quickly adjust it for head-use when necessary.) I also corrected the tint with some Rosco filter (#3409). The 90 deg flood is almost as good as my H502c (but the 502c wins in the tint department). I wish Fenix would eliminate the mode memory, and provide a way to go from Medium to Low without going thru High first...

2. Although the tint is better than the Fenix LD02, I chose not to correct the tint as it's not too bad. The E99 seems a tad brighter than my LD02 and Preon 1 (Gen 2). I dislike shiny titanium, but in this case I think Fenix pulled it off since the light is so small. I modded this light with a lip balm cap which I placed over the _bottom_ of the light to provide a more comfortable "button" to press for momentary use. The bottom is machined with very precise edges that dig into my skin, and this cap makes the light much more usable. I did have to drill two tiny holes to allow for a lanyard attachment.

3. If I had to bring just one light, this is it. Four cell chemistries, with two of those off-the-shelf? Wow . But this one almost didn't make my list as with the bungee/cordlock/finger sleeve config., I get ever-so-slight spill onto my nose. (I'm working on a flexible blinder (kind of like what the old Zebralights used to have) but they look kind of clunky.) I modded this light with some Rosco #3027 diffusion film to create a homemade "H52FW" version. 

4. This one I'm calling my sleeper of the year. I bought this in 2013, and although I knew about the deficiencies of CR2 cells, this Mini became a shelf queen after my first cell crapped out after 9 days or so (intermittent use). But when I found some LiFePO4 RCR2s last year, I suddenly moved this queen to the front lines. It's the smallest/lightest/brightest of all my lights, and with 3.6V chargers at work and at home, the 1 hour runtime on medium oo: isn't such a bear (I carry a spare RCR2 and CR2 cells). I wish my Nitecore UM10 charger had voltage switching (3.6V & 4.2V) so I could travel lighter, and I wish FourSevens would bring back the titanium version with an XPG-2, if only just to make me happy :wave:


----------



## Charles L.

The three lights in my collection I must have:

#1# Zebralight: H600: F
#2# Zebralight: SC62
#3# Streamlight: Waypoint: Rechargeable

Numbers 1 and 2 are, by far, the most versatile, easy-to-use and easy-to-carry lights I own. They've seen their fair share of use and abuse, too. Nothing in my current collection really comes close other than some other Zebralights. 

Number 3 gets used on the boat at night. Can recharge it on the boat, throws a long way, and floats if I were to drop it overboard.


----------



## davidt1

#1# Zebralight: H52w
#2# DQG: Slim AAA
#3# Olight: M2x

1. This 3'' wonder is a pocket rocket with 14500 battery. It's a flashlight, headlamp, worklight, desk lamp, etc. all rolled into one.

2. At around 2.5'' this is the smallest clicky AAA light in the market. TIR lens gives it a big hot spot which is very useful at close range. 

3. First factory de-domed light on the market. It's my car/search light.


----------



## Berneck1

#1# Eagletac : D25a : clicky
#2# Thrunite : Ti3

I always have at least two lights on me. These are the two. I have several other 18650, CR123, 2 x AA lights, etc, but these two cover just about every possible need I have. Their size, useful levels of light and common battery types make them a must have for EDC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jeff S.

#1# HDS Systems: EDC Clicky


----------



## ImagioX1

Thrunite TN32. Super long throw!


----------



## bladesmith3

#1# Solarforce : l2n : XM-L2 CW
#2# Fenix : ld 50 
#3# Nitecore : TM26
#4# Thrunite : TN12
#5# Fenix : EO5 : 2014 edition

#1 is my go to light. I have several
#2 my dog walking light. I love it. powerful and fits in my pocket.
#3 the tm26 took my tk75 floodlight spot
#4 TN12 is my 18650 edc
#5 everyone needs a light that fits in your mouth. LOL


----------



## thedoc007

bladesmith, do you mean the *Nitecore* TM26, or the Thrunite *TN36*? They are both excellent flood lights, but I'm not sure which one you are trying to list.


----------



## bladesmith3

although the tn36 is a great wall of light... (too warm for my tastes) the nitecore tm26 is much more a thrower but still a wall of light. much better when I need lots of light on mountain hikes and overnighters.


----------



## thedoc007

bladesmith3 said:


> although the tn36 is a great wall of light... (too warm for my tastes) the nitecore tm26 is much more a thrower but still a wall of light. much better when I need lots of light on mountain hikes and overnighters.



Gotcha, excellent choice! :rock:


----------



## Dknight16

McGizmo Haiku
EagleTac D25C
Olight T10
LensLight KO
Surefire E2E


----------



## Charles L.

Dknight16 said:


> McGizmo Haiku
> EagleTac D25C
> Olight T10
> LensLight KO
> Surefire E2E



Haiku is on my "Must Have… One Day" list. Lenslight KO seems interesting -- is it really an artifact-free zoomable light?


----------



## Vanishing

#1# Zebralight : SC62
#2# Thrunite : TN12 
#3# Fenix : PD35 (2014 Edition)
#4# Eagletac : D25A Clicky

SC62 is probably by far the most useful/versatile light I have, great light to use in urban area. TN12/PD35 are interchangeable in my opinion, TN12 is much cheaper while PD35 feels a little more well built, also TN12 is just slightly brighter. The Eagletac D25A Clicky is a TINY AA/14500 light, you can put it onto your keychain and not notice it is there(well, you do...), huge amount of light from this tiny body.


----------



## ahming

#1# Sunwayman : D40A : Natural White


----------



## CLBME

#1# surefire : 6P
#2# hds : clicky


----------



## rlwzuniave

#1# Nitecore : TM26 : XM-L2
#2# Nitecore : SRT7
#3# Olight : SR96
#4# Fenix : LD22


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

#1# Surefire : 6P
#2# Surefire : E1B


----------



## g_sintornillos

#1# Acebeam : K40M
#2# Olight : M2X-UT Javelot
#3# Nitecore : SRT7
#4# Thrunite : T10T
#5# Fenix : Ti3 Ti


----------



## FrankFlash

Here my must have list for this year:

#1# Eagletac : MX25L3C : Nichia
#2# Nitecore : P36
#3# Nitecore : SRT5
#4# Xeno : E11 Cube V7
#5# DQG : Spy SS X-Mas Edition

Regards FrankFlash


----------



## Amelia

My "Must Buy" (and did...) list of 2015 (at least so far...  )

#1# EagleTac: MX25L3C Nichia 219
#2# EagleTac: D25A Ti Nichia 219 (2014 Custom Edition)
#3# Sunwayman: D40A Neutral White
#4# Nitecore: SRT5 "Detective"
#5# Zebralight: SC52W

As I get older, brightness of a light impresses me far less than the tint/color rendition of the beam. In my opinion, the Nichia 219 is the greatest breakthrough in flashlight technology of the last 10 years. Beautiful.

My reasons for the above light choices:

#1 - EagleTac MX25L3C N219: Chunk-O-Sweet-Sunlight in a coat pocket. Enough said! 

#2 - EagleTac D25A Ti N219 (2014): My keychain EDC - beautiful light and moonlight mode! Nice size and UI. Small, but too big for keychain carry. I keychain it anyway.

#3 - Sunwayman D40A Neutral White: Really nice 4AA thrower with excellent build quality, tint, and UI.

#4 - Nitecore SRT5: My only cool white light still in use, and my main EDC. The combination of continuously variable magnetic control ring and low output red emitter trump tint concerns, but the CW tint is not too bad on this light anyway. Switching to the SRT3 next week because the SRT5 is just SLIGHTLY too large for my girly pockets - we'll see if the reduction in brightness and runtime end up being worth the smaller size.

#5 - Zebralight SC52W: Everyone else has raved about this light, and it's actually pretty good - really high output on 14500, decent tint, nice form factor/weight. However, I'm not a huge fan of the UI - it would be MUCH better if the low was accessed with a quick press, and it was a double-click or long-press for high. I've blinded myself too often at night trying for the right timing of "long press" for low. Other than that, it's a pretty nice light.

Honorable Mention: EagleTac D25LC2 Color. Lots of fun, but mostly useless for real-world applications. The blue emitter just bugs me... but the green is good for setting up a relaxing mood in the evening listening to tunez. The red is nice for setting up a romantic mood! 
​


----------



## Ironside

#1 HDS Rotary: high CRI 
#2 MBI: HF Titanium
#3 SWM V11R 
#4 McGizmo: Haiku - titanium 
# 5 Peak: Eiger


looking very much forward to the MBI Torpedo


----------



## WickedServant

#1 Zebralight SC52 L2. (EDC pocket) this light is amazing, so customizable and well-built. I never leave home without.
#2 Olight S35 Baton. Power out or camping. Most efficient room-lighter in the world, no? On common batteries no less.
#3 Fenix E01. (EDC keychain backup) You all know this little torch. Enough said.
#4 Fenix TK 41. Spotlight for your backyard or Search&Rescue. Throwking at half a K. Nitecore EA8 can also go here.
#5 Olight S15 Baton. Countertop go-to, EDC. Take your pick.

I have a huge stock of Eneloop AA and AAA batteries so I tend to buy flashlights that accommodate.


----------



## experimentjon

#1# McGizmo : Haiku : AA Nicha 119
#2# HDS : Clicky : Hi CRI 100 
#3# Surefire : E2D LED Defender 

Notes:
1. I have yet to find a light more versatile than the AA-compatible McGizmo Haiku...or one more beautiful. This one is a keeper for life. And the 119 emitter is outstanding. Also, best pocket clip of any light. Simple, functional.
2. I carried the HDS every day for over a year. After parting with a 140 and a 170, the 100 is still great. My understanding is a 120 lumen Hi CRI is now offered. But I don't see the need to upgrade. This light still looks as new as the day I purchased it. Surprisingly, once I programmed it to the modes I wanted, I did not find the need to tinker with it anymore. What a great UI too!
3. Although the Ultra is available with 500 lumens, I prefer the older 200 lumen model because it has a smaller head, more aggressive bezel, and flat output. 

The weird thing I've noticed is that although these might not be the newest releases, they're still the ones I'd pick.


----------



## Qooo

#1# Thrunite: Archer 1A: V2
#2# Fenix: PD35: 2014 Edition

1. Full featured AA sized pocket light. I carry this light everyday. Run it with a 14500 battery but if that ever gets drained, AA's can be found anywhere. With the 14500 it's as bright as many other similarly sized 2x CR123A lights.

2. 1" 18650 bright enough and takes plenty of abuse.


----------



## LedTed

#1# Nitecore : D11 : V2


----------



## Impossible lumens

#1# Nitecore: MH20
#2# Trustfire: x6
#3# Nitecore: MH40
#4# Olight: sr95
#5# Nitecore: TM36 mini

Listed these in order of relevance based on a combination of what I most want and what I most realistically will actually obtain. Great fun!


----------



## DanielCF

*This Has Been on my list since I saw it on thinkGeek back in january.

#1# NiteCore : TM26*


----------



## RobertM

#1# HDS Systems : EDC
#2# Fenix : E01
#3# SureFire : A2
#4# SureFire : 6P
#5# Fenix : TK75


----------



## vtbt

#1# Niwalker : Nova 
#2# Fenix : PD35
#3# Olight : S10R
#4# Olight : S30R
#5# Niwalker : Vostro BK-FA02

I have two PD35s and three S10s for utility. The PD35 is the best do-everything light that fits my style; the Olights are perfect house lights and dog-walking lights; but the Niwalker MM15 just makes me happy.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot

#1# Sunwayman : V11R


----------



## 3liminate

#1# Fenix : TK75
#2# Nitecore : TM26
#3# Thrunite : TN12


----------



## Amelia

I'm updating my picks, since I've bought and used more lights since my first post in this thread. Only one of my original picks is still on the list - heh! 

#1# EagleTac MX25L3C (Nichia 219)
#2# Zebralight H600Fw
#3# Zebralight SC62d
#4# Armytek Predator Pro 2.5 (Warm Emitter)
#5# Nitecore SRT3, Modded for 18650 with 2x AA Extenders and Boring

Reasons:

EagleTac MX25L3C (Nichia 219) - Still my favorite all-around light. Plenty of flood, plenty of throw, beautiful high-CRI tint, nice size, excellent UI, good price, fantastic build quality. Nothing I don't like... other than the size and weight are a bit high. If I could get an EDC-able pocket sized version of this light, I'd be in heaven! 

Zebralight H600Fw - If I could only have one light, THIS would be it. So useful.

Zebralight SC62d - The closest thing I've found to a pocketable MX25L3C-N219. Bright, beautiful high-CRI neutral light, plenty of modes, great UI, good price and battery life. Worth the lumens reduction over the SC62w - this is just an all-around pleasant light to use.

Armytek Predator Pro 2.5 (Warm Emitter) - The more I use this light, the more I ADORE it! I love the rosy tint, the truly inspired programmable UI that lets me set my modes however I want them, and the fantastic rugged build quality. This is a true SHTF ready pocketable thrower with more great features than I'll ever use! The battery level indicator mode is great too!

Nitecore SRT3 (Modded) - What do you get when you take the ultimate feature-rich magnetic ring light with secondary red emitter, bore it to 18mm and add a pair of 18mm bored AA extender tubes? The ultimate light for multi-celltype, multi-chemistry battery adaptability. Runs on EVERYTHING from AAA eneloop up to 18650, including all AA, CR123, LiIon and Eneloop variants. A bit large, but THIS is the light I want to have on me if I'm travelling to a place where battery availability is questionable. Great moonlight and dark-adapted red emitter output too!


----------



## tolkaze

experimentjon said:


> #2# HDS : Clicky : Hi CRI 100
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 2. I carried the HDS every day for over a year. After parting with a 140 and a 170, the 100 is still great. My understanding is a 120 lumen Hi CRI is now offered. But I don't see the need to upgrade. This light still looks as new as the day I purchased it. Surprisingly, once I programmed it to the modes I wanted, I did not find the need to tinker with it anymore. What a great UI too!



I still have my HCRI 100 (see my thread in the light suggestions sub) and I love it. the emitter is just about perfect, and I wouldn't want to upgrade either. I also parted with a Cool 120 (cree possibly?) and a 170 (golden dragon?) but kept the 100 (p4?) because it looked best. 

Trust me, they will last forever!


----------



## Tixx

*#1# HDS Systems: Rotary
#2# Photon Light : Freedom
#3# Oveready : Moddoolar Pocket ZRS v5
#4# Olight : S1
#5# MBI : HF-R : UTT CU 5mode*


----------



## dluckey86

*#1# Zebralight : SC62w
#2# Lolarforce : L2P
#3# XINTD : V5*


----------



## TeaSipper

#1 Nitecore T36
#2 Nitecore TM16

#1 My first flashlight and very impressed with it. Good combo of throw and spill. 2000 lumens off 2x18650s and how. Feels well made and controls tight.
#2 On my want list. Will review once I get it.


----------



## WarRaven

My 2015 18650 EDC picks as of Aug 15.

1.Nitecore MH20

2.Olight S30RII

3.Fenix PD35

MH20 for bells an whistles features, ATR, great hot spot in a USB stubby, hidden modes. Not bashful, flashy and bright, abrupt & edgy. 

S30RII For great all around usefulness, run times, small form, level modes economy minded, quiet, Turbo effective an out of layman's reach. Discreet, reserved, vanguard form, an elegant fighter. 

PD35 For great focused beam, high output, good run times, momentary ability, dual sprung cell cage, known reliability. 
Tactical, robust grip an feel, clinical beam precision.


----------



## stoli67

#1 cool fall : spy 007 : Xml2
#2 HDS : RA Clicky : Titanium
#3 McGizmo : haiku : XML
#4 light flux : LF2XT 
#5 mac : 3300


----------



## more_vampires

#1# Zebralight : SC5
#2# Zebralight : SC600 : MarkIII
#3# Acebeam : K60 : vn mod, xhp
#4# Surefire : 6p : bored, custom dropin
#5# Nitecore : Tube


----------



## DesertNightOwl

#1# Surefire: G2
#2# Maglite: XL50
#3# Streamlight: micro stream

1) Inexpensive and has a long throw great for patrolling an area.
2) bright, cheap and incredibly durable. I currently have mint on an AR ( soon to be replaced with an Elzetta) it has survived hundreds of rounds on the AR plus hundreds more on a shotgun and pistols. Can't be beat for 30$.
3) works for most of my daily needs.


repaced thrunite T20 because pocket clip screw holes stripped) A recent addition to my collection and my ideal EDC light. Compact, light weight and has multiple modes for different situations.


----------



## rishabharies

#1# Streamlight Protac HL3. 
#2# Coast A25R.
#3# Inova X03 (Snapon).
#4# Coast G50. 
#5# Defiant 5C.

I like 1, 2 and 4 for their build and how they feel in my hand with HL3 and A25R being quite bright in my opinion. 
3 was my first flashlight for work I'm a mechanic and a light that can take a10 ft drop multiple times a day is a tool for me. 
5 has an extremely long throw, more than what i have ever needed and can partially as a weapon if need be as its sold metal. 

Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer

Complete re-arrangement of this guys top lights of 015. 
Coast HP7R slides to 3rd. 

#*1# Streamlight : TL 2 : LED 88105
#2# Malkoff : MD2 : hi/lo
#3# Coast : HP7R
#4# Sure Fire : G2X : Pro
#5# Coast : HP1*

It's nearing the close of the year so I think I can safely think none above will be changed. 
I factored in runtimes in my choices. But main factor was "how much do I like using it?" "How much do I use it?" as well. 

#1 the Streamlight. It's an older model. Yet imo is a super-duper light with only 160 lumens. I can't get over the throw. Not the same punch of the 600 lumen Scorpion, but it's quite the blinder with a good amount of spill. Much more carry friendly than a 6P imo as well. 

#2 the MD2 is a phenominal light. Can't describe how much I like this light. But I don't use it very often. Maybe for the same reason a beat up old 1911 is a user while the pearl handled one stays in the case?

#3 Coast HP7R started my pursuit for better after experiencing some other focus lights. This one is a great value light that easily throws 1000' with just over 200 lumens, runs forever (in bright flashlight terms) between charges, and is easy on the eyes. 
I found it's collecting dust so it's now 3rd.

#4 SureFire G2x Pro gets used throughout my home on a regular basis. The low setting is ideal for most of my flashlight needs. But the high is bright enough to blind a bad guy from a couple dozen paces when necessary. 

#5 Coast HP1 is probably my most used light. Like the beater 1911, it's the one I prefer to use in less than ideal situations. The 220 lumens can be diffused by sliding it to flood, yet the spot has enough spill to be a very effective path lighter while lighting up that unfriendly critter nearly a football field away. I use it as an engine bay lighter as well as a bunch of daily chores. 

I had to say the Elzetta Alpha was almost in the list. When I leave home it goes with me 99% of the time. (Note the 1% is when I forget it). But walking around with loose fitting trousers the weight makes my pants sag. So when I'm wearing my comfy pants the Coast gets picked.

Now I recently obtained a Bushnell 50 lumen 1aa that may replace the HP1 on next years list. Yet it has a very diffused Alpha like beam so we'll see.
I also have a couple of small Streamlights on the way. 
(I had a hard time not choosing the HP1 for #1)

Now if there was a top 5 by size, or category like top five flooders, spotters, weapons, budget etc the Elzetta Alpha would top a few of my categories. 

My favorite 'brand' would be Malkoff (great products, great service) with Streamlight next (due to huge variety and durability), then Sure Fire (who still gets it done for us regular folks and those who's life depends on them), Coast (for their durable Chinese lights that use store bought batteries) and rounding out the top 5 Elzetta (because they make easy to use bomb proof products).

12/15/15 edit:
I left list as is, but the Streamlight Strion LED (74300) will be listed as #1 starting in 016.
Simply put, it turns on/off like the 88105, yet cycles by holding the button, or 2 quickies gets a strobe that was simply put...very effective. I strobed a shiney floor of a well lit room as my wife was walking out and she bumped into the door jam....uh oh. 
May have to buy a 2nd because she may confiscate this one. But Streamlight is my favorite edc brand. Malkoff is still my favorite brand though.


----------



## easilyled

A couple of excellent custom lights that I bought in 2015:-

1) JHanko Twisted Trident
2) MBI 5-mode Ti HF-R STT

Both of these are outstanding in every way.


----------



## VeloWeave

#1# Muyshondt : Aeon : MK3
#2# MBI : HF-R Titanium: STT 5-mode Nichia 219
#3# Prometheus : Beta QR V2


----------



## Puppet

#1: MBI Ti HF-R. 

A truly remarkable piece of work, both aesthetically and functionally.


----------



## qmtu

#1 McGizmo Haiku XP-G2 (my first custom, titanium light, ergonomically perfect, i never have to worry about it overheating even on maximum output, can lego with other McGizmo bodies)

...more to come, I'm still testing.


----------



## MX421

Alright, for me the 'must have' is:

*#1 Zebralight H602w Neutral White
#2 Olight S30 Ti
#3 Armytek Barracuda
#4 Zebralight **SC52w L2
*

Reasoning:
#1 This light is a great floody light that lights up everything in an indoor environment (most of what i use a light for during the week). I like the UI although it did take some getting used to since i am used to mcklicky style lights. I like that the "reflector" doesn't reflect at all but spreads the light out to where there is no hotspot whatsoever. The 120 degree sweep covers everything you'd want to look at when using this as a headlamp, flashlight, whatever. No throw at all though, but i have another headlamp for that if needed. If i had to get rid of one of my headlamps, it'd be the throw headlamp i have. Not that i'd really want to do that though  The only thing i wish this light would have is a clip and a magnet tailcap ( i made a makeshift one that its ability to freestand the light .

#2 I switched to this as my main holster carry because the UI is a bit quicker and if i always holster it on low (moonlight mode), i can hand it to my daughter to play with with no worries when she points it at her eyes...lol. This is a bright light with a good combination of flood and throw.

#3 I got the first Barracuda on sale and was really impressed with it. So much so, that i went full in and bought the new LE version that had a bit more throw to it, plus it is like my previous belt carry flashlight in that it has a single cell tube as well (the Predator tube). It cuts the runtime in half, but i have plenty of batteries to make up that imbalance for being able to carry it in a more compact fashion. The focused throw is what i was looking for and even though the TK75 beats it for throwing a wall of light, the Barracuda is much more compact even with the 2X18650 tube. Plus, this light is way more waterproof than the TK75 (or most lights for that matter) and can be gun mounted to a rifle. After a bit of looking, I found an Olight filter size that fits it, so this light works for all my hunting requirements. I did get its smaller brother the Predator, but even though that light is even more portable, you definitely give up throw distance (reason this light is a must have for me) for it.  )

#4 This light works on AA alkies, NiMH, or even the 14500. Plus, its so small it can be carried quite easily. In fact, i'm reconsidering how i normally carry lights after i stop my project where i require a lot of worklight capability to eliminate the larger belt carry light. Again, like the headlamp above, the UI is pretty cool. I got a second one (well, the first one) to ensure my light stays with me (as opposed to a borrower walking off with it).


----------



## Not Hot

#1# Fenix : LD02
#2# Fenix: PD35 Tactical


Thanks for putting this together


----------



## recDNA

#1# Zebralight : sc62w
#2# Sunwayman : v11r
#3# Zebralight : sc32w


----------



## bright star

#1# Fenix TK 16.... what's not to like !! compact 18650 flashlight, 1000 lumen reviews are coming back good on this one. It 
Will be next on my list. :thumbsup:


----------



## GearHunter

#1# HDS Systems: EDC Clickie: 200Hi Cri
#2# HDS Systems: EDC Clickie: 200N


Thank you you for doing this. It was these lists that made me want/need to buy an HDS.


----------



## Toolboxkid

1. Zebralight SC62w
2. Noctigon M43
3. Armytek Wizard Pro Warm




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jiri

#1# Fenix : PD22 Ultimate Edition
#2# Fenix : PD35 (2014 version)
#3# Fenix : LD22 (any version)
#4# Fenix : TK16
#5# Fenix : HL50


1. My primary EDC (spring-summer-autumn) - defensive tool as well
2. My EDC for winter time (longer battery life, more efficient)
3. Home light (and for SHTF situations - AA batteries more available) 
4. My "Must-Have" for night walks and night activities
5. Hands-free needed


----------



## jhp762

#1 FourSevens : Preon P2 : Nichia High CRI
#2 SureFire : 6P


----------



## Pt102185

1. Olight m1x striker 
2.Nitecore mh20


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy

1. Olight M40Seeker
2. Thrunite TN35
3. Noctigon M43 Meteor

1. Probably old news for most of you but new to me and an EXCELLENT all around light. I use a flashlight everyday at work and work out of town. This light sets the mark for it's brightness, run time, easy UI and most of the fact that I can recharge it about anywhere at anytime with a phone charging cord. I like a lot of the wild flamethrowers and spill monsters out on the market right now, but when it comes to practicality the M40 is a tough one to beat.

2. Just an all round great light. I love the beam pattern and tint. This is a quality GP light that does a lot things really well and the build quality is 1st class.

3. Yes, it's a wow light but after you've owned it for awhile you'll be every bit as impressed with the build quality as you are with the massive beam this thing produces. IMO the UI falls short on it but it's a home run in just about every other category.


----------



## My3kidsfather

1. Eagtac D25C Ti
2. Nitecore SRT3

i carry the Eagtac at work, very nice small package on my dress belt. At home I find the 4" SRT3 and holster to be barely noticeable as I go about my day. I am in the process of choosing a couple of throwers in the next few days for volunteer work with local police. Leaning towards the Nitecore SRT7 and an Eagtac M25C2 mk II among a list of stars. Lots of good working designs to choose from.


----------



## tech25

*#1#* Sunwayman *:* V11R *:* with AA extender
*#2#* Zebralight *:* H51fw 
*#3#* Surefire *:* 6P *:* Malkoff M61n 
*#4#* Malkoff MD2 *:* M61L *: *with extender 
*#5#* Zebralight *:* SC600w 

1- my pocket EDC- versatile I use it with 14500 but can use Eneloops and CR123 with it- I have the NW version with diffuser film- I love the big hotspot with good reach.
2- backup EDC and headlamp runs on Eneloops
3- for work- simple and bombproof combination.
4- backup for work- long running can be used with 2 AA's if needed. 
5- EDC in jacket- low mode for extended runtime and high on tap.

this poll made me realize I need to get a triple asap and an updated headlamp... thanks... lol


----------



## CL97405

#1# ThruNite : TN12 : (2016) Cool White 

I've bought a few other flashlights since, still searching for the perfect EDC, but so far the ThruNite is the one I reach for most often. Simple UI, serviceable selection of levels, reasonably bright, carries well, and a serviceable throw for a pocket light with a small reflector. Always open to suggestions though. I suspect I'll wind up buying at least one of the most popular models from this year's poll!


----------



## Wiiman12222

#1 Nitecore TM26
#2 Noctigon M43
#3 ZebraLight SC62W
#4 Nitecore Tube


----------



## SG Hall

1#1 Thrunite : TN32UTvn

#2# Nitecore : TM26GT

#3# Olight : S1 Baton

#4# Nitecore : MH20

#5# Olight :M3X-UT Javelot



1. My first vn light, and I see what all the fuss is with Vinh's lights! Mine has the XPG2 PDT. Tight perfect hotspot, flat regulation, low heat and long runtime. The build quality is obvious and the large, deep reflector is born to throw! 

2. 3500lumens, 120Kcd+, OLED display. Compact size. Perpetual novelty! 

3. The noisy cricket ( thanks to the CPF member who coined that). Tiny light with audacious lumens! Losing this one is the greatest danger, either due to its size or bring permanently borrowed by a stranger. 

4. 1000 lumens, compact but good throw from its oversized head. Built in charger and great UI. Punches above its weight. 

5. Lightweight super thrower. Keeps pace with the big boys. I still get a surprise when I flick the switch!


----------



## seery

1) Fenix TK35 Ultimate Edition 2015 (2,000 lumens)


----------



## Dimethyl

#1# Olight : S2 Baton
#2# Nitecore : Tube


----------



## Tepeka

#1# Fenix : PD35 (2015)
#2# ThruNite : Ti3
#3# SureFire : E2D Defender

1. Just a great balance of compactness, power and durability. 
2. Everyone should have a keychain light. I don't use mine much, but it's invaluable when you need it.
3. Looks super-tough - I mean, who wouldn't want two strike bezels?! Bit expensive, though.


----------



## Archangel72

#1# Fenix : TK75 : 2015
#2# Fenix : PD40
#3# Fenix : PD35: TAC
#4# Fenix : E25 : UE
#5# Coast : HP850


Yep Im a Fenix fan boy... 
The Coast was just a better alternative to a Mglt and for the same if not cheaper price..

Id like to edit this my #5 is incorrect its a 

#5# Coast : HP550 

Id also like to add #6# Coast HP7


----------



## Leedrag

#1#Armytek : Wizard Pro v2: Nw
#2# DQG : SPYXmas : XP-L 3C
#3# Thrunite : TN36 : Nw
#4# Olight : S1 Baton : Ti
#5# Eagtec : TX25C : XP-L Hi


----------



## TheMocoMan

bright star said:


> #1# Fenix TK 16.... what's not to like !! compact 18650 flashlight, 1000 lumen reviews are coming back good on this one. It
> Will be next on my list. :thumbsup:



I've been playing with the Tk16 for about 3 weeks now. Hands down my #1 FAV light. I never thought I'd use the 10 lumen setting but I use it all the time in pitch darkness. This is my first 1000 Lumen light and I'm in awe by it. I'm confident you'll like the Tk16 as much as I do. Best light in my collection.


----------



## Skivvy9r

#1# Zebralight : SC62W
#2# Fenix : TK35UE : 2015
#3# Zebralight : H302W

1. My EDC
2. Like having a headlight in my hand
3. Great headlamp for close up work


----------



## REasley

I fell almost naked and ashamed I only have a:

#1 Petzl headband for walking around the house at night.
#2 Fenix TA-30 if I need the power

and other misc BS lights


----------



## Jiri

Come on people, cast your vote!  There is a such a small amount of votes in here, and the end of the 2015 is coming.


----------



## subwoofer

*#1#* *Olight:* S1
*#2#* *NITECORE:* TUBE
*#3#* *HDS:* Rotary
*#4#* *First-Light:* T-Max
*#5#* *Olight:* M2X-UT

I handle a LOT of lights. These are the ones that are getting the most carry time and use. There are others I would have liked to include but the OP says top five only. Got a few new headlamps on test which will probably take a spot on the list once I've tested them further.


----------



## tops2

#1# Zebralight : SC5w
#2# Thrunite : TN12 : 2014


1. My primary EDC since I received it last week. To me, perfect tint and all arounder for use outside and inside. I love the UI (after learning it), the spread of levels, and the customization of the sublevels (letting me select from 6 levels fairly quickly).
2. My first 18650 light. Lets me see as fur as I want. For outside use when I want longer throw, I use this light. The light is pretty floody too.


----------



## Archangel72

Jiri said:


> Come on people, cast your vote!  There is a such a small amount of votes in here, and the end of the 2015 is coming.



Yeah this thread is dead compared to 2013 12 pages of posts and 2014 7 pages of posts...

kinda bummed being new to the board I was really hoping to see a good turn out this year as this was my 1st year participating in it.


----------



## LeanBurn

#1# Thrunite: Archer 1A : V2 Neutral White
#2# Thrunite: TiS : Neutral White
#3# Rayovac Indestructible : 2AA


#1....It does everything I would want a light to do, has all the features I like.
#2....It is small enough to EDC in any situation and go unnoticed. 
#3....Takes a beating, comes back for more.


----------



## Woods Walker

#1 Zebralight: SC5w

#2 Sure host: 6P, C2, whatever. Malkoff drop-in. You pick!

#3 Fenix: HL50

#4 Fenix: E01


----------



## thaugen

1. HDS Clicky
2. Malkoff MD2 
3. Surefire G2 or 6P (with Malkoff M61n or M61nl)


----------



## LGT

1. HDS 200t clicky
2. HDS 200 rotary
3. ZebraLight H600 mkII nw
4. Armytek barracuda v2


----------



## KeepingItLight

#1# BLF Special Edition : A6
#2# Brinyte : B158
#3# L3 Illumination : L11C : Nichia 219B
#4# Nitecore : P36
#5# ZebraLight : SC62 : w

The foregoing list is in alphabetical order. In random order, here are some comments.


*ZebraLight SC62w*
Of all the flashlights on my list, the SC62w is the easiest choice to defend. It combines superlative design with engineering excellence. 

*Brinyte B158*
Going to the other extreme, the B158 is probably the most difficult choice to defend. I include this budget flashlight, however, because I have discovered that I prefer the broad beam of a zooming flashlight—set to flood—for most indoor uses. Compared to the follow-the-dot hot spot of a reflector, the unfocused beam of a zoomie is superior for showing the way down a hallway or down a flight of stairs. In a large space, it does even better.

As the B158 is the best of the two zoomies I own, it gets my pick. It features a large 50mm aspheric lens that produces a generous, floody beam. Focused for throw, it delivers 52,000 candela, reaching out to 450 meters. Not too shabby.

As is the case with most zoomies, the B158 shows some rings when focused for throw. Its unfocused flood beam is perfect, except for some chromatic aberrations at the outer edge. 

Modders will love the B158. It uses a removable pill design that makes the job easy. Brinyte sells a bare brass pill to which you can add the emitter and driver of your choice. Brinyte also sells its own finished red and green pills that use colored Cree XP-E emitters.

*L3 Illumination L11C Nichia 219B*
This one gets daily use as my EDC. I like to carry it discreetly in the bottom of my pants pocket, so the small size of AA is important. At 0.09, 3, 30, and 140 lumens, mode spacing is near perfect. I bought this light because of its mid-level price and high-CRI Nichia emitter. In case I need more power, I also carry an 18650 flashlight in my daypack.

*Nitecore P36*
The excellent Cree MT-G2 emitter is just one of the things that makes the P36 stand out. The P36 drives the MT-G2 at 10 different output levels, ranging between 2 and 2000 lumens. It uses a unique mode dial, similar in size to the mode dial on a camera, to select output levels. The 5000K emitter produces a beam with a wide hot spot and bright spill. I cannot see any hint of the green and purple that show up, respectively, in the corona and spill of an XM-L2 or XP-L.

The 2x18650 format makes for a flashlight that is comfortable to carry, and which easily fits in a coat pocket.

*BLF Special Edition A6*
The BLF A6 is a custom flashlight designed by members of BudgetLightForum. This 1x18650 tube light is a burner, using a FET+1 driver to supply as much current to the emitter as its battery can supply. Running the stock (i.e., unmodded) A6 on a high draw battery, it is easy to get 1200 lumens. A spring-bypass will typically get you 200-300 more. Some owners have measured 1600 lumens. 

The user interface and firmware are outstanding. The A6 uses regular half-presses to get brighter, and longer half-presses to get dimmer. This simple UI makes for easy access to the seven constant-brightness levels of the A6.

*Note*
I am still without a headlamp. Right now, the *ZebraLight H600Fd Mk. III* is my top candidate. When I get one, it will no doubt make this list. I am expecting any day to receive the *Olight S1 Copper (Rose Gold)*. If it were already in my possession, it would also be on this list. Most likely, it would bump the Brinyte B158. The Olight S1 uses a TIR optic that produces a wide beam that should be good for the indoor uses I currently assign to the B158.

*Honorable Mention*
Five votes is not enough! Given more, I would include the *Nitecore Tube* and the *BLF 348*.


----------



## Jiri

KeepingItLight said:


> *Nitecore P36*
> The excellent Cree MT-G2 emitter is just one of the things that makes the P36 stand out. The P36 drives the MT-G2 at 10 different output levels, ranging between 2 and 2000 lumens. It uses a unique mode dial, similar in size to the mode dial on a camera, to select output levels. The 5000K emitter produces a beam with a wide hot spot and bright spill. I cannot see any hint of the green and purple that show up, respectively, in the corona and spill of an XM-L2 or XP-L.
> 
> The 2x18650 format makes for a flashlight that is comfortable to carry, and which easily fits in a coat pocket.



Thanks for your comment about P36. I completely agree with you!  I love this light! NiteCore Tube become great gift this Christmas. After they found out it is USB recharchable, there was a big "wow" effect.  till then they just thought it is an ordinary keychain light.


----------



## bykfixer

Time for a 2016 list yet?

Too soon?


----------



## KeepingItLight

It's never too soon!

Over in one of the ZebraLight threads, a couple of folks are bragging—or should I say confessing?— that earlier today they ordered their first two flashlights of the year!


----------



## bykfixer

I vowed no more until ground hog day, but pulled the trigger on 4 (more) nip 6p's by noon on the 1st. 
I figured it's time to get 'em before they're gone.

That's be 10 total in the last 30 days.


----------



## trailhunter

When's the results


----------



## Archangel72

trailhunter said:


> When's the results



+1


----------



## GPS Rider

HDS : Rotary
ZebraLight : H600Fw II


----------



## bykfixer

KeepingItLight said:


> It's never too soon!
> 
> Over in one of the ZebraLight threads, a couple of folks are bragging—or should I say confessing?— that earlier today they ordered their first two flashlights of the year!



I didn't make it to noon on Jan 1 before buying a SureFire 6P...being they were just over $28 at one sight and word had gotten out I jumped before they were gone. 

Since then I've been _kinda_ good, mostly fixing up a few old lights.


----------



## SpeedRacer

HDS Rotary, or Spy Tri-V if I win the lottery.


----------



## jonwkng

bykfixer said:


> Time for a 2016 list yet?
> 
> Too soon?





trailhunter said:


> When's the results



Hey all,

Guy is aware regarding this.

He is currently caught up with his MBI "Things" and will generate the results of the 2015 list, and start the 2016 list soon.

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## recDNA

I reiterate the zebralight sc62w. It may be the last version that allows protected li ion batteries.


----------



## bykfixer

jonwkng said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Guy is aware regarding this.
> 
> He is currently caught up with his MBI "Things" and will generate the results of the 2015 list, and start the 2016 list soon.
> 
> Thank you for your patience!



Thanks!!!

And that to that guy with no name for doing this each year


----------



## Screwball69N

1. NITECORE P12GT AWSOME EDC 
2. ZEBRALIGHT SC600 III XHP35 COOL WHITE
3. NITECORE MH27
4. ARMYTEK DOBERMANN PRO XP-L HI 
5. ARMYTEK PREDATOR PRO XP-L HI V3

I like thowers and the P12 you will love you cant go wrong with this light and also the MH27 I swear it out thows both my Armyteks and I think that the Dobermann out throws the Predator go figure I like Armytek buy I think there specs are a little off


----------



## cadic

1. HDS System: Rotary
2. Malkoff Wildcat.
3. Peak AAA.


----------



## eh4

102:Zebralight:H600w MKII


----------



## mikemalone

Fenix E12


----------



## liteboy

Friendly bump for these results my wallet is taking a hit from me reentering this dangerously addictive hobby


----------



## ANTIHER0

1- thrunite tn 12
2- streamlight protac 2l
3- streamlight protac 1aaa
4- thrunite tn35
5- convoy s2

It's a start


----------



## petruzalek

Would appreciate the results of these votings.


----------



## billcoe

petruzalek said:


> Would appreciate the results of these votings.



Maybe next year?

Added:

Everyday awesome - Nitecore MH25GT

Super throw without breaking the bank - Thrunite S70 runner up this category - Convoy L6

To not worry about losing/EDC - Convoy S2


----------



## Bourbon City

I hope that by joining this Forum I don't end up in financial trouble at Christmas Time. I have been a Geek my entire life plus I am a techno-junky. 

My next Torch is likely to be a Thrunite TN36-UT for a compact Flood. I'm still looking for the perfect Throw Torch. I'm open to suggestions that will convince me I "Must Have" that Torch.


----------



## cologneled

Thrunite TN32. Super long throw!


----------



## Redhos83

1. Hanko : gunner grip
2. Sinner : Ti with trit
3: Hanko: Ti DC1 
4: Oveready: boss Ti 
5: hds : rotary


----------



## magellan

Great thread with some great recommendations.

If no one has mentioned them yet I’d like to nominate the Olight S15 Ti and also the SS (stainless) model and the Xeno Cube, both in AA size (the Xeno will take 14500 lithium ions also).


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Apologies if this is a necro and frowned upon, but I have to ask: is there any reason why such an outdated thread with no activity is still pinned in the General Flashlight Discussion subforum? By this point wouldn't it better to revive the concept with a new thread?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Call it nostalgia, call it not a priority. The guy with no name put a lot of time with that thread back then. No one else seems willing to start another thread like this, I guess.


----------



## bladesmith3

i just re-read the entire op. my 2015 choices... i still have all of those lights and my #1 choice back then is still my favorite, other 
then i updated the drop-in to xpl-2 cw seems the more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------

